# Who says no to hickory?



## Corjack (Apr 27, 2016)

I have a pile of small rough outs from last summer, that ended up looking more like flowerpots, than bowl shaped, plus I discovered that flower pots are a pain to sand. Rather than pitch them, I decided to make a few vases. I am pretty pleased. Was not very hard, and did not take long to do. Have sanded to 220 and applied two coats of tung oil.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2016)

Cool piece! I would name it _The Tadpole_. Sounds better than _Spermatozoid vs Egg_ even though the grain lines are bending in front as if the little fella is trying to penetrate an egg wall.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 27, 2016)

Nicely done! I like the contrasting bands and the form.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 27, 2016)

Is the lower dark band, stained or burned? How did you get such a crisp line?


----------



## Corjack (Apr 27, 2016)

It is a scrap of walnut. I made sure it fit tight, then clamped it with the tail stock, used Titebond 3. Then turned the thing round again. Parted the center out, glued and clamped the second bowl. Then I faced off the bottom of second bowl after the glue had set, and glued on the scrap I parted out of the center. After it had set, I trued it up, and sanded it, then took a 2 inch Forestner bit, and drilled a hole in the end. Did a bit of shaping with the lathe tool. Then I made a drive center out of wood, reversed it, and parted off the tennon. There was a knot hole in the bottom that went plumb through. I packed the hole with walnut shavings, then super glued it. Then to cover up all the ugly, I mixed up a bit of West Systems epoxy, tinted it green, and dumped it in the bottom of the base, it leveled out, and about covered all the ugly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks Ron, When you look at it, the lower right graining of the walnut appeared to match the hickory. Should have clicked the image to enlarge it. I was thinking the color matching of the ring to the crest was too damn good. Same wood, sure makes it easier. Thanks Ron, yet another night I can laugh at myself, and so can the rest of you...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Corjack (Apr 27, 2016)

Well in your defense, I took pains to line the grain up as good as was possible.


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 27, 2016)

Great job!!!


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 28, 2016)

Hickory and walnut...what a nice combo. I'll have to remember that one. Do you know what flavor of hickory you used? Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corjack (Apr 28, 2016)

I have two species. The one I use the most is what I call big leaf, but is probably more correctly called mockernut. The other I call pig nut, but is more likely black hickory.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 29, 2016)

I have yet to bring home any hickory to mill but after seeing your work I may have to find me some. Gary


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 30, 2016)

Ron,
Is pig nut hickory also called bitternut hickory? If so do you have bugs in yours? My hickory which the logger called bitternut has bugs in it.

Should have looked before I leaped - they're not the same. One is carya cordiformis the other carya glabra Sounds like you have more hickory that we do.


----------



## Corjack (Apr 30, 2016)

Not right sure, just to be honest.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2016)

Graybeard said:


> Is pig nut hickory also called bitternut hickory?



They are two distinct species. Pignut is _carya glabra_ and Bitternut is _carya cordiformis. _Hickory trees are in the _juglans _(walnut) family. Pecan trees are hickories and thus a re in the _juglans _family as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 1, 2016)

Graybeard,

Have your county or DNR forester look at your trees. Bitternut hickory often has insect issues, but many of the times it is in the crown of the tree, and the boles retain sound wood. Bitternut is also known for heart-rot, but there again, a 4 x4 to 6x6 of heartwood is often culled from the lumber for pallet, dunage, crate or other purposes. So, once again, this bad thing may not be so bad. A simple core test on a small percentage of trees in the stump before harvest can help predict possible yields.


----------

